# Belts?



## papaguy51 (Jun 30, 2009)

How important are weightlifting belts?

I've obviously got one and I can feel the support it gives my back which is a clear benefit, but is there anything more subtle that I didn't know about?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

im thinking about gettin one soon. do you find it helps much?


----------



## papaguy51 (Jun 30, 2009)

I have an oddly shaped back with a slight curve in the spine, so I need it.

Certainly, I feel steadier on my feet when I use it.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

k might invest in one when i get some money together


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

the owner of our gym has recently put a load in the basement so i tried one with squats on my last set, which i thought was pretty good

Today though i tried a belt for deadlifts (180 x 2), and i nearly blacked out.. i couldnt breath properly with it on.. i think it was because i tightened it too much on my abs and when i went to lift, i tried to tense my abs and couldn't properly, anyone got any thoughts on this?


----------



## Rich0811 (Jul 11, 2009)

apparently can lead to injury and weakenin your back or something or atleast not get as strong lower back(i have no idea personally), i was reading an article on it a few months back. See if its on googe, do a search. It was interesting.


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

> apparently can lead to injury and weakenin your back or something or atleast not get as strong lower back


I've also heard this on a different forum but find it hard to believe, try and not use your lower back whilst deadlifting, pretty tough. And if you are scared of not developing your lower back throw in a few good mornings on your back day should do the trick. I've also read wearing a belt can help to keep the waist small by not letting the abs and obliques flex properly during compound movements, almost like a corsit effect stopping the gut from expanding. Or maybe i just read to much **** on the web 

I always where a belt where possible, if you've ever hurt your lower back you'll know why.


----------



## Deacon NWales (Jun 16, 2009)

A belt is good for barbell presses it help stabalize your spine when lifting the weight

B/O rows too it saves you from rounding your back too much, but most of the time i don't use one, but you will know about it when you do pull your back.


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

Use belt during your working sets,otherwise you may flip a disk and your stabilizers will grow and your waist will look bigger -no good .


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Belt used properly = good thing

Walking around with golds gym belt on whilst doing curls and kickbacks = stupid


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

i use a belt for overhead presses, deadlifts and squats. I find it a big help, keeps everything tight and in allignment :thumbup1:


----------



## mr.squatrack (Jun 27, 2005)

ideally you want to develop strength in all the core stabilliser muscles, wearing a belt may short change any benifits you may otherwise recieve. i wouldn't use a belt for anything less than max singles or triples and never too tight you should fill the belta s you push out your abs (in a power lifting sort of way).

wearing a belt will not protect you from injuries from bad form


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

Used properly they are great. Ive put a fair amount of poundage on both my squat and deadlift using one.

As martin says, used improperly they are a waste. Deads and squats only, and only over 90-95% 1RM

It stands to reason that if you overuse them, they will take weight and work away from the abs and lower back region. which in time could lead to injury if your used to wearing one and then suddenly dont and try and lift the same weight.

They arnt there to stop injuries, only correct form and appropriate weights will do that, and even then you cant be sure in this game.

Unless your a competing powerlifter/stongman id say dont bother. BB'er? open to interpretation. no - leads to more abs/lowerback development. yes - takes work away from LB enabling you to work it earlier/harder when needed.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

stavmangr said:


> Use belt during your working sets,otherwise you may flip a disk and your stabilizers will grow and your waist will look bigger -no good .


 I agree with first part, but if you keep doin heavy lifts deads,squats ur stabilizers will grow anyway and ur waist will look bigger "and i don't think that's bad if u keep it lean"

Belt is good for back support but be aware if u still do weights that u can't control relaying on the belt to keep you safe it's gonna turn againest you it can cause herniated disk from puttin all the pressure from your gut on ur disk.


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

So, say when deadlifting with a belt on during final heavy sets, is the belt not suppose to be tight? I think thats what my problem was.. that will probably be the first and last time i use a belt on deadlifts..


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

TOBE said:


> So, say when deadlifting with a belt on during final heavy sets, is the belt not suppose to be tight? I think thats what my problem was.. that will probably be the first and last time i use a belt on deadlifts..


 IT have nothing to do with the belt tight or not, it's about controling the weight and keeping your abs tight not leaving them on the lose, all whut i am sayin don't be like"i have got a belt i can do $hit technique and not **** up my lower back" no it will make it even worse.


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

Beleive me.. my technique is good, not a problem with technique. 

The question I was asking was...

I've always heard that the belt should be tight. However, is this the case for deadlifts aswell? If the belt is tight on me for deadlifts, there is no possible way of me properly tightening my abs properly due to the belt being in the way, that's what I was getting at.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

TOBE said:


> So, say when deadlifting with a belt on during final heavy sets, is the belt not suppose to be tight? I think thats what my problem was.. that will probably be the first and last time i use a belt on deadlifts..


I always put my belt on as tight as it will go and never had that problem mate


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

i only use weights belt on my heavy deadlifts thats it


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

TOBE said:


> Beleive me.. my technique is good, not a problem with technique.
> 
> The question I was asking was...
> 
> I've always heard that the belt should be tight. However, is this the case for deadlifts aswell? If the belt is tight on me for deadlifts, there is no possible way of me properly tightening my abs properly due to the belt being in the way, that's what I was getting at.


yeah man the belt should be tight or no use of it, just keep your good form with or without the belt that's all whut i am sayin.


----------

